# Ra Mắt Sách Donald Trump Và Cô Bé Sài Gòn - Tác Giả Đạo Diễn Lê Hoàng



## menam1991 (27 Tháng mười 2017)

Donald Trum và cô bé Sài Gòn là câu chuyện về Phạm Ngọc Lưu Ly hay Ly Cún là một cô bé 17 tuổi đang học lớp 12, xinh xắn và thông minh. Vì giỏi tiếng Anh, cô bé làm thêm công việc dọn phòng ở 1 khách sạn năm sao. Một lần tình cờ, Lưu Ly phát hiện ra vị khách ngụ trong căn phòng cô đang dọn là tổng thống Donald Trump. Thích tính tình hồn nhiên và sự thông minh của Lưu Ly, Trump đề nghị được kết bạn với cô. Trong vai một người Ấn Độ, tổng thống Trump đã cùng cô gái Sài Gòn Ly Cún trải qua nhiều hành trình ly kỳ từ việc tham quan Sài Gòn.





Hành trình của Donald Trump diễn tiến đầy bất ngờ, nhất là khi ông quyết định bán bắp xào ngay trước cổng trường của Lưu Ly, cũng như tạo cảm hứng cho lớp 12 của cô tổ chức một cuộc thi học sinh thanh lịch khác thường và ông cũng là một giám khảo. Trump đồng hành và hỗ trợ nhiều cho Ly Cún và ngược lại, Lưu Ly đóng góp rất nhiều trong việc hỗ trợ Donald Trump chuyện chính trường. Nhưng trên hết, tổng thống Mỹ xem cô bé là một người bạn đích thực.

Cuốn sách là một tiểu thuyết hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn, được viết bằng văn phong tự nhiên hài hước, sâu cay theo kiểu của Lê Hoàng khi viết báo. Câu chuyện được tưởng tượng một cách thái quá, sai thực tế, thậm xưng quá mức nhưng vẫn khiến độc giả chấp nhận và thậm chí sẽ kinh ngạc vì nhiều tình tiết kỳ lạ. Lê Hoàng mang đến một không gian, thời gian hiện đại, đậm chất thành thị và thời sự. Anh cũng cho thấy kiến thức hiện đại về những vấn đề như Facebook, thời sự chính trị của các quốc gia liên quan đến Hoa Kỳ, chuyện khủng bố, tính cách và cuộc sống của Donal Trump...

Đây thực sự là một tiểu thuyết hấp dẫn, hứa hẹn sẽ chinh phục độc giả Việt Nam vì tính hóm hỉnh, ngụ ý về rất nhiều vấn đề của xã hội Việt Nam hiện nay qua cái nhìn châm biếm nhẹ nhưng thực tế: cách giáo dục trong trường phổ thông, các cuộc thi sắc đẹp, thời sự liên quan đến tổng thống Hoa Kỳ đến Việt Nam... Lối viết đặc biệt thông minh đầy bất ngờ, nhất là trong đối thoại của Lê Hoàng cũng là một điểm rất lôi cuốn của tiểu thuyết.

Tác phẩm khiến phần nào liên tưởng đến tiểu thuyết nổi tiếng Ông trăm tuổi leo qua cửa sổ và biến mất của Jonas Johanson. Dù không hoàn toàn tương đồng và cách viết của Lê Hoàng cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn, nhưng đây sẽ là tiểu thuyết dành cho những độc giả thích loại sách fiction, giàu tưởng tưởng và chấp nhận hư cấu tuyệt đối.




Sự diễn diễn ra và lúc 9h ngày 28/10/2017
Tại đường sách Nguyễn Văn Bình, Q. 1
Với sự tham gia của tác giả đạo diễn Lê Hoàng và Mc Lan Phương.


----------

